# What is the chief end of man?



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 19, 2007)

What is the chief end of man?

(Thomas Watson, "Body of Divinity")

Question: What is the chief end of man?

Answer: Man's chief end is to glorify God, 
and to enjoy Him forever.

"My soul thirsts for God, for the living God. When
can I go and meet with God?" Psalm 42:2

Is the enjoyment of God in this life so sweet? How 
wicked are those who prefer the enjoyment of their 
lusts, before the enjoyment of God! 'The lust of the 
flesh, the lust of the eye, the pride of life,' is the 
evil trinity they worship. 

Lust is an inordinate desire or impulse, provoking the 
soul to that which is evil. Lust, like a feverish heat, puts 
the soul into a flame. Aristotle calls sensual lusts, brutish,
because, when any lust is violent--reason and conscience
cannot be heard. These lusts besot and brutalize the man.

How many make it their chief end, not to enjoy God--but
to enjoy their lusts! Lust first bewitches with pleasure--and 
then comes the fatal dart! This should be a flaming sword 
to stop men in the way of their carnal delights--Who, for 
a drop of pleasure, would drink a sea of wrath?


----------



## larryjf (Jul 19, 2007)

i'm not sure exactly who said this, but i liked it...

glorify God BY enjoying Him forever.


----------



## Timothy William (Jul 19, 2007)

John Piper?

Blueridge reformer, thankyou for the quote. It is a danger that I frequently fall into, taking more joy in talking about Christian things than I take in God Himself. So much easier to argue over something than to submit one's mind and heart to Him.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 19, 2007)

Apparantly its Thomas Watson


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 19, 2007)

Timothy William said:


> John Piper?
> 
> Blueridge reformer, thankyou for the quote. It is a danger that I frequently fall into, taking more joy in talking about Christian things than I take in God Himself. So much easier to argue over something than to submit one's mind and heart to Him.




That is a thing that all of us fall into from time to time. When it does to humility and love fall victim first and pride raises its ugly head. God deliver us all from it.


----------

